# 180 Proof



## handsomegenius (Oct 27, 2015)

My band, if anyone's interested: https://soundcloud.com/jay-mawson/sets/180-proof

We play ultra rock


----------



## Crypt (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm diggin' these tunes. Sounds like some oldschool rock from the 80's or something, in a good way. Pretty badass guitar too, and the perfect amount of it. Too often with younger bands, skilled guitar players fall into the trap of showing off, 10 minute solos etc, at the expense of the melody/song. But this is a good mix.

And I gotta ask... Tits and Wine...Is that a reference to Tyrion by any chance?

Keep on rockin'!


----------



## handsomegenius (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah man. We appropriated Mr. Lannister's dictum for the chorus


----------



## sailorguitar (Nov 19, 2015)

Great stuff.  Reminds me of some of the old Seattle sound - pre media labled grunge - shit that I was comfortable grabbing a cheap beer and a shot of good bourbon and rocking out with.  Love it.  Freak on...


----------



## sailorguitar (Nov 19, 2015)

By the way, nice recording.  Even mix.  It's not heavy on tricks, the instruments are balanced and not drowned out by a heavy handed engineer. Sounds like they or he/she trusted you could do your job and do it well. Nice work.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Great sound. It's refreshing to hear rock music. The autotuned pop garbage that's so popular now makes my ears bleed.


----------



## handsomegenius (Dec 11, 2015)

sailorguitar said:


> By the way, nice recording.  Even mix.  It's not heavy on tricks, the instruments are balanced and not drowned out by a heavy handed engineer. Sounds like they or he/she trusted you could do your job and do it well. Nice work.



Recorded it at my friend's house. More a matter of us trusting him than the other way around.. we just left him to do it as he saw fit.. I can't stand the engineering/mixing side of music to be honest, I just wanna play


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

I like the sound of it. And as someone else said it does sound a bit like the older styles of rock, which definitely is not a bad thing. And I wish I could play guitar like that. Could never get chords down very well.


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 6, 2016)

handsomegenius said:


> We play ultra rock



"Ultra rock"? I've heard that as part of a band's name, even a record company's name, but not as a rock genre. Are you meaning heavy, hard, dark, death, pop, grunge, garage, funk, or any of the other genres? Or are you talking metal? I'd like an idea what to reference because I listen pretty much every metal/rock genre. 




handsomegenius said:


> Recorded it at my friend's house. More a matter of us trusting him than the other way around.. we just left him to do it as he saw fit.. I can't stand the engineering/mixing side of music to be honest, I just wanna play



The music is good. Lyrics not bad. 

It is the syncing that is limiting your band to my ears. And syncing is oftentimes the biggest problem, particularly for new bands. Properly synced it shouldn't be so standard across the board. Gives you an idea of properly synced - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCUwdJX7AYE

The major issue is, is half the time the instruments supersede the singer which leaves said singer yelling trying to compensate - if the singer had a powerful voice, it'd work. Right now, though, it doesn't. You have heavy instruments, powerful voice - soft instruments, weak voice. Rarely does heavy instrument, weak voice work. 

Don't be discouraged, it's good for a start, and I am guessing I don't agree with the others is because I've "worked with" bands for a while now. My older cousin belongs to one for which I work with the vocalist on lyrics, my baby cousin belongs to one.


----------



## Shbooblie (Apr 7, 2016)

Ahh man, consider me a fan. The guitar and just everything sounds so awesome. Mixed really well too. Great stuff!


----------

